# Which Of The New Roms Are Best For 4G Mobile Hotspot And Usb Tethering



## nmoore125 (Nov 20, 2011)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

i like ics MIUI. im getting pretty good data speeds but then again it depends on phone radio area and stuff. and tethering is built into miui


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

In my experience, wireless tethering has been flawless with the recent releases from team BAMF. Anything that's based off the GB OTA should work fine imo. Wired tethering... not much luck w/ any rom... even AOSP.


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Really gonna depend on your phone, mine will not tether with anything, but stock. I did manage to get CM7 to work for a little while, but it wouldn't work wrong. Tried Bamf forever and MIUI. I miss my BAMF though.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Build in wired tether works on AOSP roms. I tried it on OMFGB and Liquid.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nmoore125 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive tried BAMF yesterday the SAOB Romm.. Beautiful rom but I couldnt connect tethered or wireless. So then I tried liguid 3,2 and tether again didnt work but wireless did.. So I let it go overnight and I had to reboot phone like 3 times to get it to reconnect. So frusterating. Im using the 9.06 radios. Im not sure what I need to do get this to work.. I at least figured I could get tether to work that was so easy with my d1. Sighhhh

What the heck am I doing wrong??


----------



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

My last thunderbolt would tether no on any rom, this one won't reliably tether on any rom but miui


----------



## nmoore125 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well I just flashed miui.. So far its connected. Hopefully there are no drops.. still cant get it to wire tether which you would think would be cake??


----------



## jht3 (Jul 23, 2011)

i've had no issues w/ wired or wireless on CM7. nor any issues using Wifi Tether on BAMF ROMS. that is, i've had no issues w/ the ROM itself

instead, the hardest part has been getting the proper drivers loaded on my laptop to communicate over USB. This is both under Windows and Linux. my hunch is this is where everyone is having problems. Wifi has been trouble free b/c it doesn't require any special drivers.


----------



## nmoore125 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well with Miuimy wireless is still dropping. Complete fail.. I dont know what the heck is going on.


----------



## moosez3 (Aug 24, 2011)

cuguy said:


> Well with Miuimy wireless is still dropping. Complete fail.. I dont know what the heck is going on.


Yeah my wifi tether has dropped a couple times as well.


----------

